# D. Truncatus Rare, boring, or scarce?



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have been preparing for my first dart frogs for over a month and I've been wanting a proven pair to start with. I do have other frogs, but these would be my first darts. I'm in love with Ranitomeya darts but I have been recommended Tincs to start off with. So, I have this opportunity to purchase 1.3 D. Truncatus Yellow that is a proven breeding group and includes their tank where they have been breeding. This is a local sale. I had been looking for something local. 

Should I go for it? It's a great deal, the price is right. I just wasn't sure why these Truncatus aren't very popular. If they continue to breed will I be able to sell the offspring or will I be stuck with a whole lot of Truncatus? The blood line is Sean Stewart for three of them and the fourth was purchased at a pet shop. They have been owned by this owner for 2 years and breeding for 2 years.

I also read on Josh's Frog's that Truncatus are rare in the hobby now. So, that is why I'm asking, why are they rare? Is it that no one likes them that much, is it that they are difficult to breed? 

Any suggestions for me? I couldn't sleep trying to decide what was best. Let me know. Aside from this, I was planning on hopefully getting lucky to find a breeding pair at the upcoming Repticon in town on the 31st of July. Although I wasn't very hopeful that I would find one. I sure don't want shipping with how hot it is right now. Let me know what you think.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

BTW, this same seller also has a probably group of chocolate leucs. But I wasn't sure if I should get those as well. I think I should just start with one group and not get myself into more than I can handle. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are two different morphs of truncatus in the hobby, blue and yellow (which is actually slightly greenish).. They are rare because as with many other frogs in the hobby, there are boom and bust cycles in popularity. Right now, popularity is low but it will probably pick up sometime in the future.

Ed


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm fairly new too, so most of my knowledge comes from reading posts and not from personal experience. On that note, what I've read is that frogs come in and out of favor. 

My own personal experience is that when a breeder was coming to town for a show, I asked them what they were bringing. I had not heard of one of the morphs they listed. I tried to search it but found very little info. So that's what I bought from the breeder; my beautiful Lorenzos. Turns out (from what I've read), these were once popular, then fell out of favor, and are now sought after again. 

Frog popularity will wax and wane in the community. I would recommend getting a frog that you will love.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, the frogs that I love are not good beginner frogs plus they are difficult to breed. I love almost all of the Ranitomeya. So, I am torn.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That's how I started out too. I couldn't see myself getting any other type of frog than Ranitomeya. But, I listened to the advice here and got my tincs. I am not at all sorry that I did that, and, put off buying the thumbs. The tincs are beautiful and a lot of fun. And, I do feel that the experience of having the tincs will help a lot when I do, finally, get my thumbs. 

I also ended up with foster leucs. These frogs are so much more beautiful and interesting, in person, than I ever expected them to be. Now that they seem to be more adopted than fostered (rcteem! lol), I'm very happy to have them.

So, yea, I understand where you're coming from. Just want to say that, imo, you shouldn't rule out any of the recommended beginners. They really are very cool frogs. 

eta (I would get the truncs  )


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have a group of truncs and they are very cool frogs. They are always out in the open and very active. They are also in my opinion beautiful frogs that have some cool reticulated patterns. 

I would give them a try, you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I wouldnt pass up the Truncs
and it is good to start with the larger frogs but I'd be very comfortable in saying that if you prepared and studied up, I dont see why starting with Vents or imis would be that difficult


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

agreed.

cycles happen in any collector hobby

Truncatus are fun frogs IMO


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I love truncs but they arn't gaudy enough to be popular right now.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

bussardnr said:


> I love truncs but they arn't gaudy enough to be popular right now.


Hmmm, so you are saying they are boring. That is what I was afraid of.

Thanks for your comment, everyone else, thanks as well. I'll just have to go out and look at them and decide for myself whether to get them or not. 

Is $250 for the group of 4 and includes the tank a good deal for these?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

if the tank is worth $50 or more then its fine


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

No, the tank he said was nothing great and only a 10 gallon and he tapes the top down so nothing fancy.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That's a very good deal. They are a very cool frog - I think what the previous comment meant was that they are not as colorful as some species more popular currently. They certainly make up for it in behavior, though, and even though they are pretty much black and yellow, they are very attractive frogs IMO. Plus, the act of breeding these animals, and watching the courting and rearing behaviors is one of the most fascinating aspects of this hobby.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

if its a breeding group thats fine, but a 10 is way to small for them. You can buy young yellows for $50


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> There are two different morphs of truncatus in the hobby, blue and yellow (which is actually slightly greenish)


Really? I have never seen any green tint in a yellow trunc...see this guy is on a green leaf and no green: Josh's Frogs - dendrobates truncatus - poison dart frogs


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, I've decided to wait until after the Repticon to buy. If I don't find anything at the Repticon and he still has the frogs, then I will purchase from him. If they are gone, then they weren't for me.

I think I may just give the thumbs a go and just inform myself well before purchasing. I absolutely love their colors and markings.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Just go with what you want. Or if you have a frog that you would love to keep, but is not reccomended for begginers, compromise. Pick your 2nd favorite frog, and work with that until you feel you can care for the other frog. For example, I would love a pair of bastis, but I was talked out of getting them because they arn't begginer frogs, and I'm glad I ws talked out of it, because I now realize I probably wouldn't be able to provide what they needed. My second favorite frogs are imis, and today I was delivered a proven pair of them, and couldn't be more in love with them. Is there any specific thumb you were looking at? I haven't had any hands-on experience with dartfrogs until 10:13 this morning, so unfortunately I can be of no help, but I'm sure there are many experienced froggers out there who can point you in the right direction. 
Good luck!


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I like all frogs with orange/yellow/green stripes or bodies with design and poka-dotted legs. Or big poka-dots on top and itty bitty on legs. That goes for a lot of the thumbs. I love the R. Imitators and the Lamasi (orange and green leg), Tarapoto, and Variabilis. These are my absolute favorites. I really don't like any of the Tincs. If I had to choose from the Tincs, I guess I would choose maybe Powder Blue. 

Other than that I am not really interested in Auratus or Azureus. I haven't really seen many tricolor so I don't know if I like those. The rest are not beginner Darts.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

I'm not too fond of tincs, either.
You might want to look at vents. 
They pretty much match your description. I hear they're a little shy, though. But again, I can't confirm that.
*EDIT*

Here's a care sheet:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13016-dendrobates-ventrimaculatus-intermediate.html


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

andry said:


> I like all frogs with orange/yellow/green stripes or bodies with design and poka-dotted legs. Or big poka-dots on top and itty bitty on legs.


You mentioned chocolate Leucs before but what about standard leucs? they would fit those stipulations fairly well and are a perennial favorite in the hobby. They are yellow and have some pretty incredible spotted/banded patterns. They are also a great beginner frog and from what I understand can offer lots of personality and an interesting call.

just a thought...


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, those are very cool too! I meant to add those as well.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

About the Leucs, I have thought of just getting those first. I just feel like they are too popular. Everyone has them. But I do like them and might just consider those as my first if I can't decide otherwise or don't have any other opportunity for the kind I want. I will try to avoid shipping as much as I can.

If I did go with leucs, should I get the chocolate or regular? I really haven't seen the chocolate's except for pictures and it's hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Chocolate leucs tend to have a darker yellow, and the black is chocolate brown. Melanistic, I think the term is? 
My male tara is melanistic, and where the orange would be on a normal tarapoto is brown, and the black dots are still black.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

joshsfrogs said:


> Really? I have never seen any green tint in a yellow trunc...see this guy is on a green leaf and no green: Josh's Frogs - dendrobates truncatus - poison dart frogs


Ed meant he blue ones are a slight greenish tint.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

That tara sounds interesting. I guess I would just need to see if he's avail for me to come and take a look at those chocolate leucs.


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

I would jump on those Truncatus if I could! I haven't seen them before (other than online), but if I had that offer I'd go for it. I started out with Tincs. Like many, I felt the lure of the thumbs, but I went with Cobalts as my first frog. They are are always out and about and eat like they haven't eaten in weeks (they get fed daily). I'm really glad I got those guys first. Plus, they can take different kinds of foods, being a bigger frog. 

If you've really got the thumbnail bug, go with FG Vents. They are cheap and common and fairly hardy. I've had mine for a month and they are not shy at all. They are clowns compared to my tincs, hopping from leaf to leaf all over the tank. I think my tincs have more individual personality, though. 

In fairness, at least you have experience with other amphibians, so you aren't a total beginner. But, I still say go with the Truncatus. They are different and rare and still pretty small. Thumbnails aren't going anywhere, and you'll appreciate the experience you gain by the time you get them.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

What about aurotaenia, vittatus or even azuriventris?

Phyllobates (yeah, azuriventris aren't phyllobates but for these purposes...) always seem to get left out of the 'Best First Dart' discussion. They are inexpensive, colorful, bold as adults, can be kept in groups, have a beautiful call, breed readily and have tadpoles that can be raised communally. Not to mention their biggest selling point, they are bigger frogs that can eat larger food items (like 1/4 inch crickets) as opposed to Dendrobates (tincs, leucs, auratus) that are bigger frogs that prefer smaller food items. 

Everyone (and especially first timers) will have fruit fly culture problems from time to time and how great would it be to have a frog that could live off of the small crickets from the local petco until the cultures started cranking again.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ggazonas said:


> Ed meant he blue ones are a slight greenish tint.


I was typing faster than I was thinking and this is correct. 

I do have a yellow that has a very very faint green sheen to some of the non-yellow patterned area. It doesn't come through well on a picture... 

Ed


----------

